# Hello!



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello people. I have just joined the forum. I am in the midst of finalising purchase of an Audi TT Quattro Sport.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TT-1, Welcome to the TTF. Hope she's a good un, Pics soon please.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheers Hoggy. I should be picking up on Saturday then I shall give it a good clean and take pics.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
> the TT Owners Club
> ...


Thanks for the link. Looks good. BTW I am now officially a TT owner. Picked the car up today which involved driving through London in Rush hour, well it was more like three hours to do 12miles!! Sat here looking through the manuals and masses of paperwork/ receipts. I can see the previous owner even bought light bulbs from Audi. Anyway, long day going to get some ZZZ and its valeting and photos tomorrow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice the best of all TTs


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome along. Great choice with the QS. I have had all sorts of Audi's over the years and none have felt as focused as the QS especially with a few mods


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok guys as promised. Cleaned the car I found some TTOC window stickers. So anyone recognise it. It has an after market turbo gauge fitted into the drivers centre vent. Came with private plate starting with M5.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HI TT-1, Beautiful example.. *Congratualations* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> HI TT-1, Beautiful example.. *Congratualations* 8)
> Hoggy.


The previous owner really looked after this car. Five years old and it has a very slight surface scratch on the roof which was probably caused by the valet-er at the garage where I bought. very small scatch on the drivers side door at the bottom. One alloy with one very light scuff and that is it. Tinted windows done very well. Only 27k miles.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Great example lovely to see - ENJOY!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT-1 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > HI TT-1, Beautiful example.. *Congratualations* 8)
> ...


Where did you get this car from ? I was offered this car through the trade a few months ago just before I bought my Mauritius blue example.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> TT-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


got it from a a non franchise garage in South London Got a private plate starting with M5.


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a mighty fine looking TTQS you got there! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

14N-TT said:


> That's a mighty fine looking TTQS you got there!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Yes, it was love at first sight  Thanks.


----------

